# When Goldens Go Bad



## Airborne80 (Feb 13, 2011)

Poor Noah... never knew that Charlie would go sideways on him and attempt to eat him alive.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Every golden needs a boy & every boy needs a golden. Thanks for the chuckles!


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

Awww so sweet I feel bad for Maple now she doesnt get to wrestle like that, Im sure she could learn though lol


----------



## Airborne80 (Feb 13, 2011)

maple1144 said:


> Awww so sweet I feel bad for Maple now she doesnt get to wrestle like that, Im sure she could learn though lol


Awwww. Charlie is very lucky in that... the very year that we got him... we adopted my two Nephews. Charlie and the younger one (in the video) are like brothers. Charlie loves him soooo much and treats him like a puppy brother


----------

